# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  VENTA DE MENESTAS

## FernandoSarmiento

BUEN DÍA A TODOS. 
COMUNICARLES QUE, SE DISPONE DE: 
- FRIJOL CANARIO
- FRIJOL CASTILLA 
PARA EXPORTACIÓN Y MERCADO LOCAL. 
POR FAVOR COMUNICARSE AL +51 942810218, VÍA WHATSAPP O LLAMADAS, 
QUEDO ATENTO.

----------

